# Desyrel



## Sharon6640 (Jul 20, 2001)

Looking for information on the antidepress.Desyrel. Your input appreciated.------------------Sharon6640


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Sharon, Desyrel is and older antidep med. that is generically available cheaply as Trazedone. I don't know about using it for depression but it does lower anxiety and you take it at bedtime because it will put you into a very good sleep. I never had any bad side effects and quit taking it when I stopped having insomnia. Good luck, Norb


----------

